# Probleme beim emerg -e system

## mildi

hi leute ich hab das ein problem beim installieren von meinen gentoo stage1. wenn ich emerge -e system mach leuft es eigendlich soweit gut, doch beim 95 paket bricht es ab und bekomm einen Fehlermeldung. ich benutzte das neue gentoo 2007.0 

Ich poste euch mal die fehlermeldung und hoffe jemand kann mir sagen wie ich denn Fehler beheben kann und alles weiter installieren kann.

```

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3738:   Called src_compile

  coreutils-6.7-r1.ebuild, line 99:   Called die

!!! emake

```

MfG mildi

----------

## dakjo

Die Fehlermeldung befindet sich weiter oben!

----------

## mildi

achso ich poste dann ab da vo der fehler auftritt

```
make[2]: *** [sort-tests] Error 255

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/sort'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

MfG mildi

----------

## firefly

noch weiter oben  :Wink: 

----------

## mildi

so ich denk das muss jetzt das richtige sein  :Very Happy: 

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/sort'

test 'sort' = test && prog=../../src/sort || prog=sort; \

   perl -I. -w -- ./../mk-script . $prog > sort-tests.n

Can't locate auto/POSIX/assert.al in @INC (@INC contains: . /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./../mk-script line 52
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Kopier am Besten mal alles hier rein. Ich sehe den Fehler noch nicht.

Tobi

----------

## mildi

ok hier ist dann die komplete build.log

[code]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking coreutils-6.7.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work

>>> Unpacking coreutils-6.7-patches-1.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying ACL patches ...

 [32;01m*[0m   004_all_coreutils-acl-xattr.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   006_all_coreutils-acl-control.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 [32;01m*[0m   000_all_coreutils-i18n.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   003_all_coreutils-gentoo-uname.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   009_all_coreutils-tests.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   030_all_coreutils-more-dir-colors.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   150_all_coreutils-l10n-updates.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I m4 ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7 ...

 * econf: updating coreutils-6.7/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating coreutils-6.7/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-largefile --disable-nls --disable-acl --disable-xattr --disable-selinux --without-included-regex --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: autobuild project... GNU coreutils

configure: autobuild revision... 6.7

configure: autobuild hostname... livecd

configure: autobuild timestamp... 20070516-125909

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 option to accept ISO Standard C... (cached) -std=gnu99

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 needs -traditional... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for AIX... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for GNU libc compatible malloc... yes

checking for long long int... yes

checking for long double... yes

checking arpa/inet.h usability... yes

checking arpa/inet.h presence... yes

checking for arpa/inet.h... yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking netinet/in.h usability... yes

checking netinet/in.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/in.h... yes

checking netdb.h usability... yes

checking netdb.h presence... yes

checking for netdb.h... yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking libgen.h usability... yes

checking libgen.h presence... yes

checking for libgen.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking stdio_ext.h usability... yes

checking stdio_ext.h presence... yes

checking for stdio_ext.h... yes

checking sys/vfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/vfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/vfs.h... yes

checking sys/fs_types.h usability... no

checking sys/fs_types.h presence... no

checking for sys/fs_types.h... no

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking termios.h usability... yes

checking termios.h presence... yes

checking for termios.h... yes

checking wchar.h usability... yes

checking wchar.h presence... yes

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking wctype.h usability... yes

checking wctype.h presence... yes

checking for wctype.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/statvfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statvfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statvfs.h... yes

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking utmp.h usability... yes

checking utmp.h presence... yes

checking for utmp.h... yes

checking utmpx.h usability... yes

checking utmpx.h presence... yes

checking for utmpx.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking priv.h usability... no

checking priv.h presence... no

checking for priv.h... no

checking utime.h usability... yes

checking utime.h presence... yes

checking for utime.h... yes

checking hurd.h usability... no

checking hurd.h presence... no

checking for hurd.h... no

checking paths.h usability... yes

checking paths.h presence... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking stropts.h usability... yes

checking stropts.h presence... yes

checking for stropts.h... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/resource.h usability... yes

checking sys/resource.h presence... yes

checking for sys/resource.h... yes

checking sys/systeminfo.h usability... no

checking sys/systeminfo.h presence... no

checking for sys/systeminfo.h... no

checking sys/wait.h usability... yes

checking sys/wait.h presence... yes

checking for sys/wait.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking grp.h usability... yes

checking grp.h presence... yes

checking for grp.h... yes

checking pwd.h usability... yes

checking pwd.h presence... yes

checking for pwd.h... yes

checking OS.h usability... no

checking OS.h presence... no

checking for OS.h... no

checking for d_ino member in directory struct... yes

checking whether system is Windows or MSDOS... no

checking for long file names... yes

checking for pathconf... yes

checking for canonicalize_file_name... yes

checking for resolvepath... no

checking for lchmod... no

checking for fdopendir... yes

checking for fchdir... yes

checking for mempcpy... yes

checking for microuptime... no

checking for nanouptime... no

checking for __fsetlocking... yes

checking for tcgetattr... yes

checking for tcsetattr... yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for nanotime... no

checking for isascii... yes

checking for mbsinit... yes

checking for fchmod... yes

checking for alarm... yes

checking for siginterrupt... yes

checking for iswprint... yes

checking for utmpname... yes

checking for utmpxname... yes

checking for iswctype... yes

checking for mbrtowc... yes

checking for wcrtomb... yes

checking for wcscoll... yes

checking for settimeofday... yes

checking for stime... yes

checking for mblen... yes

checking for mbrlen... yes

checking for tzset... yes

checking for lstat... yes

checking for pipe... yes

checking for futimes... yes

checking for futimesat... yes

checking for wcwidth... yes

checking for strxfrm... yes

checking for directio... no

checking for endgrent... yes

checking for endpwent... yes

checking for fchown... yes

checking for ftruncate... yes

checking for iswspace... yes

checking for mkfifo... yes

checking for setgroups... yes

checking for sethostname... yes

checking for sync... yes

checking for sysctl... yes

checking for sysinfo... yes

checking for tcgetpgrp... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for C/C++ restrict keyword... restrict

checking whether strtold conforms to C99... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for IPv4 sockets... yes

checking for IPv6 sockets... yes

configure: checking how to do getaddrinfo, freeaddrinfo and getnameinfo

checking for library containing getaddrinfo... none required

checking for getaddrinfo... yes

checking for gai_strerror... yes

checking for library containing gethostbyname... none required

checking for library containing getservbyname... none required

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking whether getaddrinfo is declared... yes

checking whether freeaddrinfo is declared... yes

checking whether gai_strerror is declared... yes

checking whether getnameinfo is declared... yes

checking for struct addrinfo... yes

checking whether canonicalize_file_name is declared... yes

checking for stdbool.h that conforms to C99... yes

checking for _Bool... yes

checking whether memrchr is declared... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for working chown... yes

checking whether chown(2) dereferences symlinks... yes

checking whether // is distinct from /... no

checking whether strerror_r is declared... yes

checking for strerror_r... yes

checking whether strerror_r returns char *... yes

checking whether euidaccess is declared... yes

checking whether setregid is declared... yes

checking type of array argument to getgroups... gid_t

checking for getgroups... yes

checking for working getgroups... yes

checking for st_dm_mode in struct stat... no

checking whether strmode is declared... no

checking for mbstate_t... yes

checking whether getcwd (NULL, 0) allocates memory for result... yes

checking whether getcwd is declared... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for struct timespec... yes

checking whether nanosleep is declared... yes

checking for compound literals... no

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for struct tm.tm_gmtoff... yes

checking whether getdelim is declared... yes

checking for arithmetic hrtime_t... no

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking getopt.h usability... yes

checking getopt.h presence... yes

checking for getopt.h... yes

checking for getopt_long_only... yes

checking whether optreset is declared... no

checking for working GNU getopt function... yes

checking whether getenv is declared... yes

checking whether getpass is declared... yes

checking whether fflush_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether flockfile is declared... yes

checking whether fputs_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether funlockfile is declared... yes

checking whether putc_unlocked is declared... yes

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for shared library run path origin... done

checking for off_t... yes

checking for unsigned long long int... yes

checking absolute name of <stdint.h>... ///usr/include/stdint.h

checking whether stdint.h conforms to C99... yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking whether the inttypes.h PRIxNN macros are broken... no

checking whether imaxabs is declared... yes

checking whether imaxdiv is declared... yes

checking whether strtoimax is declared... yes

checking whether strtoumax is declared... yes

checking whether lchown is declared... yes

checking for nl_langinfo and CODESET... yes

checking whether getc_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether we are using the GNU C Library 2.1 or newer... yes

checking whether lstat dereferences a symlink specified with a trailing slash... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for working memcmp... yes

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for working mktime... yes

checking for external symbol _system_configuration... no

checking for desired default level of POSIX conformance... none-specified

checking whether lstat accepts an empty string... no

checking whether snprintf is declared... yes

checking whether strdup is declared... yes

checking whether strndup is declared... yes

checking whether strnlen is declared... yes

checking for working strtod... yes

checking whether stat file-mode macros are broken... no

checking whether clearerr_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether feof_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether ferror_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether fgets_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether fputc_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether fread_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether fwrite_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether getchar_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether putchar_unlocked is declared... yes

checking whether utime accepts a null argument... yes

checking for struct utimbuf... yes

checking determine whether the utimes function works... yes

checking for EOVERFLOW... yes

checking for wchar_t... yes

checking for wint_t... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for intmax_t... yes

checking POSIX termios... yes

checking whether use of TIOCGWINSZ requires termios.h... no

checking for alloca as a compiler built-in... yes

checking whether to enable assertions... yes

checking for atexit... yes

checking for GNU libc compatible calloc... yes

checking whether this system has an arbitrary file name length limit... yes

checking for mempcpy... (cached) yes

checking for openat... yes

checking for memrchr... yes

checking for library containing clock_gettime... -lrt

checking for clock_gettime... yes

checking for clock_settime... yes

checking for d_ino member in directory struct... (cached) yes

checking for d_type member in directory struct... yes

checking for dirfd... yes

checking whether dirfd is declared... yes

checking whether dirfd is a macro... no

checking for dup2... yes

checking for error_at_line... yes

checking for euidaccess... yes

checking for working fcntl.h... yes

checking absolute name of <fcntl.h>... ///usr/include/fcntl.h

checking for struct stat.st_blocks... yes

checking for flexible array member... yes

checking for working GNU fnmatch... yes

checking for __fpending... yes

checking whether __fpending is declared... yes

checking whether free (NULL) is known to work... yes

checking for sys/mount.h... yes

configure: checking how to get file system space usage

checking for statvfs function (SVR4)... no

checking for 3-argument statfs function (DEC OSF/1)... no

checking for two-argument statfs with statfs.bsize member (AIX, 4.3BSD)... yes

checking dustat.h usability... no

checking dustat.h presence... no

checking for dustat.h... no

checking sys/fs/s5param.h usability... no

checking sys/fs/s5param.h presence... no

checking for sys/fs/s5param.h... no

checking sys/filsys.h usability... no

checking sys/filsys.h presence... no

checking for sys/filsys.h... no

checking sys/statfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statfs.h... yes

checking for statfs that truncates block counts... no

checking for ftruncate... (cached) yes

configure: checking how to do getaddrinfo, freeaddrinfo and getnameinfo

checking for library containing getaddrinfo... (cached) none required

checking for getaddrinfo... (cached) yes

checking for gai_strerror... (cached) yes

checking for library containing gethostbyname... (cached) none required

checking for library containing getservbyname... (cached) none required

checking for gethostbyname... (cached) yes

checking whether getaddrinfo is declared... (cached) yes

checking whether freeaddrinfo is declared... (cached) yes

checking whether gai_strerror is declared... (cached) yes

checking whether getnameinfo is declared... (cached) yes

checking for struct addrinfo... (cached) yes

checking whether getcwd handles long file names properly... no, but it is partly working

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking whether getcwd aborts when 4k < cwd_length < 16k... no

checking for struct tm.tm_zone... yes

checking for getdelim... yes

checking for gethostname... yes

checking whether gethrtime is declared... no

checking whether CLOCK_MONOTONIC or CLOCK_REALTIME is defined... yes

checking whether getline is declared... yes

checking for getline... yes

checking for working getline function... yes

checking for getloadavg... yes

checking for pstat_getdynamic... no

checking for kstat_open in -lkstat... no

checking for getloadavg... yes

checking whether getloadavg requires setgid... no

checking for OS.h... (cached) no

checking for getpagesize... (cached) yes

checking whether __fsetlocking is declared... yes

checking whether gettimeofday clobbers localtime buffer... no

checking type of array argument to getgroups... (cached) gid_t

checking for getusershell... yes

checking for group_member... yes

checking host operating system... GNU/Linux

checking for iconv... yes

checking for iconv declaration... 

         extern size_t iconv (iconv_t cd, char * *inbuf, size_t *inbytesleft, char * *outbuf, size_t *outbytesleft);

checking for inet_ntop... yes

checking whether inet_ntop is declared... yes

checking whether the compiler generally respects inline... yes

checking whether inttypes.h conforms to C99... no

checking absolute name of <inttypes.h>... ///usr/include/inttypes.h

checking for isapipe... no

checking whether pipes are FIFOs (and for their link count)... yes (1)

checking for lchown... yes

checking for flag to ignore unused libraries... -Wl,--as-needed

checking whether link(2) dereferences a symlink specified with a trailing slash... no

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for GNU libc compatible malloc... (cached) yes

checking for iswcntrl... yes

checking for iswcntrl... (cached) yes

checking whether mbrtowc and mbstate_t are properly declared... yes

checking whether mbswidth is declared in <wchar.h>... no

checking for mbstate_t... (cached) yes

checking for memchr... yes

checking for working strcoll... yes

checking for memcpy... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for mempcpy... (cached) yes

checking for memrchr... (cached) yes

checking for memset... yes

checking whether mkdir fails due to a trailing slash... no

checking for working mkstemp... yes

checking for listmntent... no

checking for getmntinfo... no

checking for sys/ucred.h... no

checking for sys/mount.h... (cached) yes

checking mntent.h usability... yes

checking mntent.h presence... yes

checking for mntent.h... yes

checking for sys/fs_types.h... (cached) no

checking for struct fsstat.f_fstypename... no

checking for library containing getmntent... none required

checking for getmntent... yes

checking for listmntent of Cray/Unicos-9... no

checking for mntctl function and struct vmount... no

checking for one-argument getmntent function... yes

checking sys/mntent.h usability... no

checking sys/mntent.h presence... no

checking for sys/mntent.h... no

checking for struct statfs.f_fstypename... no

checking for library containing nanosleep... none required

checking for working nanosleep... yes

checking for obstacks... yes

checking for openat... (cached) yes

checking for perl5.003 or newer... yes

checking for sys/pstat.h... no

checking for sys/sysmp.h... no

checking for sys/sysinfo.h... yes

checking for machine/hal_sysinfo.h... no

checking for sys/table.h... no

checking for sys/param.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/sysctl.h... yes

checking for sys/systemcfg.h... no

checking for pstat_getstatic... no

checking for pstat_getdynamic... (cached) no

checking for sysmp... no

checking for getsysinfo... no

checking for sysctl... (cached) yes

checking for table... no

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... (cached) time.h

checking for SVID conformant putenv... yes

checking for mbstate_t... (cached) yes

checking whether mbrtowc and mbstate_t are properly declared... (cached) yes

checking for raise... yes

checking for readlink... yes

checking whether getutent is declared... yes

checking for struct utmpx.ut_user... yes

checking for struct utmp.ut_user... yes

checking for struct utmpx.ut_name... yes

checking for struct utmp.ut_name... yes

checking for struct utmpx.ut_type... yes

checking for struct utmp.ut_type... yes

checking for struct utmpx.ut_pid... yes

checking for struct utmp.ut_pid... yes

checking for struct utmpx.ut_id... yes

checking for struct utmp.ut_id... yes

checking for struct utmpx.ut_exit... yes

checking for struct utmp.ut_exit... yes

checking for struct utmpx.ut_exit.ut_exit... no

checking for struct utmp.ut_exit.ut_exit... no

checking for struct utmpx.ut_exit.e_exit... yes

checking for struct utmp.ut_exit.e_exit... yes

checking for struct utmpx.ut_exit.ut_termination... no

checking for struct utmp.ut_exit.ut_termination... no

checking for struct utmpx.ut_exit.e_termination... yes

checking for struct utmp.ut_exit.e_termination... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for GNU libc compatible realloc... yes

checking whether rename is broken... no

checking whether rename is broken with respect to destination slashes... no

checking for rmdir... yes

checking for rmdir-not-empty errno value... 39

checking for rpmatch... yes

checking for setenv... yes

checking for unsetenv... yes

checking for unsetenv() return type... int

checking for sig2str... no

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for ssize_t... (cached) yes

checking for struct stat.st_atim.tv_nsec... yes

checking whether struct stat.st_atim is of type struct timespec... yes

checking for va_copy... yes

checking absolute name of <stdint.h>... (cached) ///usr/include/stdint.h

checking whether stdint.h conforms to C99... (cached) yes

checking for stpcpy... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking whether strncasecmp is declared... yes

checking for strcspn... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for working strndup... yes

checking for working strnlen... yes

checking for strpbrk... yes

checking whether <inttypes.h> defines strtoimax as a macro... no

checking for strtoimax... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for strtoll... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for strtoull... yes

checking whether <inttypes.h> defines strtoumax as a macro... no

checking for strtoumax... yes

checking for strverscmp... yes

checking whether mkdir is declared... yes

checking absolute name of <sys/stat.h>... ///usr/include/sys/stat.h

checking whether localtime_r is compatible with its POSIX signature... yes

checking for struct timespec... (cached) yes

checking whether nanosleep is declared... (cached) yes

checking whether tzset clobbers localtime buffer... no

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking whether a running program can be unlinked... no

checking for /proc/uptime... no

checking for vasnprintf... no

checking for ptrdiff_t... yes

checking for snprintf... (cached) yes

checking for wcslen... yes

checking for vasprintf... yes

checking whether wcwidth is declared... yes

checking whether use of TIOCGWINSZ requires sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking whether use of TIOCGWINSZ requires termios.h... (cached) no

checking whether use of struct winsize requires sys/ptem.h... no

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for function prototypes... yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for working volatile... yes

checking for long double with more range or precision than double... yes

checking for sys/sysctl.h... (cached) yes

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking whether sys/types.h defines makedev... yes

checking whether free is declared... yes

checking whether geteuid is declared... yes

checking whether getlogin is declared... yes

checking whether getuid is declared... yes

checking whether lseek is declared... yes

checking whether malloc is declared... yes

checking whether memchr is declared... yes

checking whether realloc is declared... yes

checking whether getgrgid is declared... yes

checking whether getpwuid is declared... yes

checking whether ttyname is declared... yes

checking whether isblank is declared... yes

checking for inline... (cached) inline

checking for _LARGEFILE_SOURCE value needed for large files... no

checking for struct stat.st_author... no

checking for ino_t... yes

checking for major_t... no

checking for minor_t... no

checking whether setvbuf arguments are reversed... no

checking nfs/vfs.h usability... no

checking nfs/vfs.h presence... no

checking for nfs/vfs.h... no

checking for struct statfs.f_namelen... yes

checking for struct statfs.f_type... yes

checking for library containing fdatasync... none required

checking for fdatasync... yes

checking for fchdir... (cached) yes

checking for uname... yes

checking for chroot... yes

checking for gethostid... yes

checking whether use of struct winsize requires sys/ptem.h... (cached) no

checking whether localtime caches TZ... no

checking for initgroups... yes

checking for syslog... yes

checking for 3-argument setpriority function... yes

checking ut_host in struct utmp... yes

checking for sysctl... (cached) yes

checking for sys/sysctl.h... (cached) yes

checking whether we can get the system boot time... yes

checking POSIX termios... (cached) yes

checking whether use of TIOCGWINSZ requires sys/ioctl.h... (cached) yes

checking whether termios.h needs _XOPEN_SOURCE... no

checking c_line in struct termios... yes

checking whether use of struct winsize requires sys/ptem.h... (cached) no

checking whether use of TIOCGWINSZ requires termios.h... (cached) no

checking whether strsignal is declared... yes

checking whether sys_siglist is declared... yes

checking whether _sys_siglist is declared... yes

checking whether __sys_siglist is declared... no

checking whether strtoimax is declared... (cached) yes

checking whether strtoumax is declared... (cached) yes

checking for main in -lypsec... no

checking for main in -lldgc... no

checking for library containing yp_match... no

checking for library containing getspnam... none required

checking shadow.h usability... yes

checking shadow.h presence... yes

checking for shadow.h... yes

checking for struct spwd.sp_pwdp... yes

checking for getspnam... yes

checking for library containing crypt... -lcrypt

checking whether NLS is requested... no

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for CFPreferencesCopyAppValue... no

checking for CFLocaleCopyCurrent... no

checking whether to use NLS... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/chgrp/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/chmod/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/chown/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/cp/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/cut/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/dd/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/dircolors/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/du/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/expr/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/factor/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/fmt/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/head/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/install/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/join/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/ln/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/ls-2/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/ls/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/md5sum/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/misc/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/mkdir/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/mv/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/od/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/pr/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/readlink/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/rm/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/rmdir/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/seq/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/sha1sum/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/shred/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/sort/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/stty/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/sum/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/tac/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/tail-2/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/tail/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/tee/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/test/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/touch/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/tr/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/tsort/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/unexpand/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/uniq/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/wc/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing po-directories commands

config.status: creating po/POTFILES

config.status: creating po/Makefile

Making all in lib

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/lib'

{ echo '/* DO NOT EDIT! GENERATED AUTOMATICALLY! */'; \

	  cat ./alloca_.h; \

	} > alloca.h-t

rm -f configmake.h-t configmake.h

mv -f alloca.h-t alloca.h

{ echo '/* DO NOT EDIT! GENERATED AUTOMATICALLY! */'; \

	  echo '#define PREFIX "/usr"'; \

	  echo '#define EXEC_PREFIX "/usr"'; \

	  echo '#define BINDIR "/usr/bin"'; \

	  echo '#define SBINDIR "/usr/sbin"'; \

	  echo '#define LIBEXECDIR "/usr/libexec"'; \

	  echo '#define DATAROOTDIR "/usr/share"'; \

	  echo '#define DATADIR "/usr/share"'; \

	  echo '#define SYSCONFDIR "/etc"'; \

	  echo '#define SHAREDSTATEDIR "/usr/com"'; \

	  echo '#define LOCALSTATEDIR "/var/lib"'; \

	  echo '#define INCLUDEDIR "/usr/include"'; \

	  echo '#define OLDINCLUDEDIR "/usr/include"'; \

	  echo '#define DOCDIR "/usr/share/doc/coreutils"'; \

	  echo '#define INFODIR "/usr/share/info"'; \

	  echo '#define HTMLDIR "/usr/share/doc/coreutils"'; \

	  echo '#define DVIDIR "/usr/share/doc/coreutils"'; \

	  echo '#define PDFDIR "/usr/share/doc/coreutils"'; \

	  echo '#define PSDIR "/usr/share/doc/coreutils"'; \

	  echo '#define LIBDIR "/usr/lib"'; \

	  echo '#define LISPDIR ""'; \

	  echo '#define LOCALEDIR "/usr/share/locale"'; \

	  echo '#define MANDIR "/usr/share/man"'; \

	  echo '#define MANEXT ""'; \

	  echo '#define PKGDATADIR "/usr/share/coreutils"'; \

	  echo '#define PKGINCLUDEDIR "/usr/include/coreutils"'; \

	  echo '#define PKGLIBDIR "/usr/lib/coreutils"'; \

	  echo '#define PKGLIBEXECDIR ""'; \

	} | sed '/""/d' > configmake.h-t

rm -f fcntl.h-t fcntl.h

{ echo '/* DO NOT EDIT! GENERATED AUTOMATICALLY! */'; \

	  sed -e 's|@''ABSOLUTE_FCNTL_H''@|"///usr/include/fcntl.h"|g' \

	      < ./fcntl_.h; \

	} > fcntl.h-t

mv fcntl.h-t fcntl.h

rm -f inttypes.h-t inttypes.h

{ echo '/* DO NOT EDIT! GENERATED AUTOMATICALLY! */'; \

	  sed -e 's/@''HAVE_INTTYPES_H''@/1/g' \

	      -e 's|@''ABSOLUTE_INTTYPES_H''@|"///usr/include/inttypes.h"|g' \

	      -e 's/@''PRI_MACROS_BROKEN''@/0/g' \

	      -e 's/@''HAVE_LONG_LONG_INT''@/1/g' \

	      -e 's/@''HAVE_UNSIGNED_LONG_LONG_INT''@/1/g' \

	      -e 's/@''PRIPTR_PREFIX''@/""/g' \

	      -e 's/@''HAVE_DECL_IMAXABS''@/1/g' \

	      -e 's/@''HAVE_DECL_IMAXDIV''@/1/g' \

	      -e 's/@''HAVE_DECL_STRTOIMAX''@/1/g' \

	      -e 's/@''HAVE_DECL_STRTOUMAX''@/1/g' \

	      < ./inttypes_.h; \

	} > inttypes.h-t

mv configmake.h-t configmake.h

mv inttypes.h-t inttypes.h

test -d sys || mkdir sys

rm -f sys/stat.h-t sys/stat.h

{ echo '/* DO NOT EDIT! GENERATED AUTOMATICALLY! */'; \

	  sed -e 's|@''ABSOLUTE_SYS_STAT_H''@|"///usr/include/sys/stat.h"|g' \

	      < ./stat_.h; \

	} > sys/stat.h-t

mv sys/stat.h-t sys/stat.h

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/lib'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT allocsa.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/allocsa.Tpo -c -o allocsa.o allocsa.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT base64.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/base64.Tpo -c -o base64.o base64.c

mv -f .deps/allocsa.Tpo .deps/allocsa.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT diacrit.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/diacrit.Tpo -c -o diacrit.o diacrit.c

mv -f .deps/diacrit.Tpo .deps/diacrit.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT full-read.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/full-read.Tpo -c -o full-read.o full-read.c

mv -f .deps/full-read.Tpo .deps/full-read.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT full-write.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/full-write.Tpo -c -o full-write.o full-write.c

mv -f .deps/base64.Tpo .deps/base64.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT getdate.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/getdate.Tpo -c -o getdate.o getdate.c

mv -f .deps/full-write.Tpo .deps/full-write.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT hash-pjw.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/hash-pjw.Tpo -c -o hash-pjw.o hash-pjw.c

mv -f .deps/hash-pjw.Tpo .deps/hash-pjw.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT linebuffer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/linebuffer.Tpo -c -o linebuffer.o linebuffer.c

mv -f .deps/linebuffer.Tpo .deps/linebuffer.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT localcharset.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/localcharset.Tpo -c -o localcharset.o localcharset.c

mv -f .deps/localcharset.Tpo .deps/localcharset.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mbswidth.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mbswidth.Tpo -c -o mbswidth.o mbswidth.c

mv -f .deps/getdate.Tpo .deps/getdate.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT readtokens0.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/readtokens0.Tpo -c -o readtokens0.o readtokens0.c

mv -f .deps/mbswidth.Tpo .deps/mbswidth.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT savewd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/savewd.Tpo -c -o savewd.o savewd.c

mv -f .deps/savewd.Tpo .deps/savewd.Po

mv -f .deps/readtokens0.Tpo .deps/readtokens0.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT strnlen1.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/strnlen1.Tpo -c -o strnlen1.o strnlen1.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT unicodeio.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/unicodeio.Tpo -c -o unicodeio.o unicodeio.c

mv -f .deps/strnlen1.Tpo .deps/strnlen1.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT version-etc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/version-etc.Tpo -c -o version-etc.o version-etc.c

mv -f .deps/unicodeio.Tpo .deps/unicodeio.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT version-etc-fsf.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/version-etc-fsf.Tpo -c -o version-etc-fsf.o version-etc-fsf.c

mv -f .deps/version-etc.Tpo .deps/version-etc.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xalloc-die.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xalloc-die.Tpo -c -o xalloc-die.o xalloc-die.c

mv -f .deps/version-etc-fsf.Tpo .deps/version-etc-fsf.Po

mv -f .deps/xalloc-die.Tpo .deps/xalloc-die.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xgethostname.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xgethostname.Tpo -c -o xgethostname.o xgethostname.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xmemcoll.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xmemcoll.Tpo -c -o xmemcoll.o xmemcoll.c

mv -f .deps/xmemcoll.Tpo .deps/xmemcoll.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xstrndup.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xstrndup.Tpo -c -o xstrndup.o xstrndup.c

mv -f .deps/xgethostname.Tpo .deps/xgethostname.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xstrtoimax.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xstrtoimax.Tpo -c -o xstrtoimax.o xstrtoimax.c

mv -f .deps/xstrndup.Tpo .deps/xstrndup.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xstrtoumax.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xstrtoumax.Tpo -c -o xstrtoumax.o xstrtoumax.c

mv -f .deps/xstrtoimax.Tpo .deps/xstrtoimax.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT buffer-lcm.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/buffer-lcm.Tpo -c -o buffer-lcm.o buffer-lcm.c

mv -f .deps/xstrtoumax.Tpo .deps/xstrtoumax.Po

mv -f .deps/buffer-lcm.Tpo .deps/buffer-lcm.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xmemxfrm.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xmemxfrm.Tpo -c -o xmemxfrm.o xmemxfrm.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT acl.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/acl.Tpo -c -o acl.o acl.c

mv -f .deps/xmemxfrm.Tpo .deps/xmemxfrm.Po

mv -f .deps/acl.Tpo .deps/acl.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT argmatch.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/argmatch.Tpo -c -o argmatch.o argmatch.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT asnprintf.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/asnprintf.Tpo -c -o asnprintf.o asnprintf.c

mv -f .deps/argmatch.Tpo .deps/argmatch.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT backupfile.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/backupfile.Tpo -c -o backupfile.o backupfile.c

mv -f .deps/backupfile.Tpo .deps/backupfile.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT basename.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/basename.Tpo -c -o basename.o basename.c

mv -f .deps/asnprintf.Tpo .deps/asnprintf.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT c-strtod.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/c-strtod.Tpo -c -o c-strtod.o c-strtod.c

mv -f .deps/basename.Tpo .deps/basename.Po

mv -f .deps/c-strtod.Tpo .deps/c-strtod.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT c-strtold.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/c-strtold.Tpo -c -o c-strtold.o c-strtold.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT canon-host.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/canon-host.Tpo -c -o canon-host.o canon-host.c

mv -f .deps/c-strtold.Tpo .deps/c-strtold.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT canonicalize.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/canonicalize.Tpo -c -o canonicalize.o canonicalize.c

mv -f .deps/canon-host.Tpo .deps/canon-host.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT chdir-long.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/chdir-long.Tpo -c -o chdir-long.o chdir-long.c

mv -f .deps/canonicalize.Tpo .deps/canonicalize.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT cloexec.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cloexec.Tpo -c -o cloexec.o cloexec.c

mv -f .deps/chdir-long.Tpo .deps/chdir-long.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT close-stream.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/close-stream.Tpo -c -o close-stream.o close-stream.c

mv -f .deps/cloexec.Tpo .deps/cloexec.Po

mv -f .deps/close-stream.Tpo .deps/close-stream.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT closeout.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/closeout.Tpo -c -o closeout.o closeout.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT creat-safer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/creat-safer.Tpo -c -o creat-safer.o creat-safer.c

mv -f .deps/closeout.Tpo .deps/closeout.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT cycle-check.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cycle-check.Tpo -c -o cycle-check.o cycle-check.c

mv -f .deps/creat-safer.Tpo .deps/creat-safer.Po

mv -f .deps/cycle-check.Tpo .deps/cycle-check.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT dirchownmod.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dirchownmod.Tpo -c -o dirchownmod.o dirchownmod.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT dirname.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dirname.Tpo -c -o dirname.o dirname.c

mv -f .deps/dirname.Tpo .deps/dirname.Po

mv -f .deps/dirchownmod.Tpo .deps/dirchownmod.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT dup-safer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dup-safer.Tpo -c -o dup-safer.o dup-safer.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT exclude.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/exclude.Tpo -c -o exclude.o exclude.c

mv -f .deps/dup-safer.Tpo .deps/dup-safer.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT exitfail.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/exitfail.Tpo -c -o exitfail.o exitfail.c

mv -f .deps/exclude.Tpo .deps/exclude.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT fchmodat.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fchmodat.Tpo -c -o fchmodat.o fchmodat.c

mv -f .deps/exitfail.Tpo .deps/exitfail.Po

mv -f .deps/fchmodat.Tpo .deps/fchmodat.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT fd-safer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fd-safer.Tpo -c -o fd-safer.o fd-safer.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT file-type.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/file-type.Tpo -c -o file-type.o file-type.c

mv -f .deps/fd-safer.Tpo .deps/fd-safer.Po

mv -f .deps/file-type.Tpo .deps/file-type.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT filemode.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/filemode.Tpo -c -o filemode.o filemode.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT filenamecat.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/filenamecat.Tpo -c -o filenamecat.o filenamecat.c

mv -f .deps/filenamecat.Tpo .deps/filenamecat.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT fopen-safer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fopen-safer.Tpo -c -o fopen-safer.o fopen-safer.c

mv -f .deps/filemode.Tpo .deps/filemode.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT fprintftime.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fprintftime.Tpo -c -o fprintftime.o fprintftime.c

mv -f .deps/fopen-safer.Tpo .deps/fopen-safer.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT fsusage.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fsusage.Tpo -c -o fsusage.o fsusage.c

mv -f .deps/fsusage.Tpo .deps/fsusage.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT fts.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fts.Tpo -c -o fts.o fts.c

mv -f .deps/fprintftime.Tpo .deps/fprintftime.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT getcwd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/getcwd.Tpo -c -o getcwd.o getcwd.c

mv -f .deps/fts.Tpo .deps/fts.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT gethrxtime.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gethrxtime.Tpo -c -o gethrxtime.o gethrxtime.c

mv -f .deps/gethrxtime.Tpo .deps/gethrxtime.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT getndelim2.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/getndelim2.Tpo -c -o getndelim2.o getndelim2.c

mv -f .deps/getcwd.Tpo .deps/getcwd.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT getpass.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/getpass.Tpo -c -o getpass.o getpass.c

mv -f .deps/getndelim2.Tpo .deps/getndelim2.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT gettime.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gettime.Tpo -c -o gettime.o gettime.c

mv -f .deps/getpass.Tpo .deps/getpass.Po

mv -f .deps/gettime.Tpo .deps/gettime.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT getugroups.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/getugroups.Tpo -c -o getugroups.o getugroups.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT hard-locale.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/hard-locale.Tpo -c -o hard-locale.o hard-locale.c

mv -f .deps/getugroups.Tpo .deps/getugroups.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT hash.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/hash.Tpo -c -o hash.o hash.c

mv -f .deps/hard-locale.Tpo .deps/hard-locale.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT human.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/human.Tpo -c -o human.o human.c

mv -f .deps/hash.Tpo .deps/hash.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT i-ring.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/i-ring.Tpo -c -o i-ring.o i-ring.c

mv -f .deps/human.Tpo .deps/human.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT idcache.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/idcache.Tpo -c -o idcache.o idcache.c

mv -f .deps/i-ring.Tpo .deps/i-ring.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT imaxtostr.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/imaxtostr.Tpo -c -o imaxtostr.o imaxtostr.c

mv -f .deps/idcache.Tpo .deps/idcache.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT isapipe.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/isapipe.Tpo -c -o isapipe.o isapipe.c

mv -f .deps/imaxtostr.Tpo .deps/imaxtostr.Po

mv -f .deps/isapipe.Tpo .deps/isapipe.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT long-options.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/long-options.Tpo -c -o long-options.o long-options.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mbchar.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mbchar.Tpo -c -o mbchar.o mbchar.c

mv -f .deps/long-options.Tpo .deps/long-options.Po

mv -f .deps/mbchar.Tpo .deps/mbchar.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT md5.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/md5.Tpo -c -o md5.o md5.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT memcasecmp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/memcasecmp.Tpo -c -o memcasecmp.o memcasecmp.c

mv -f .deps/md5.Tpo .deps/md5.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT memcoll.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/memcoll.Tpo -c -o memcoll.o memcoll.c

mv -f .deps/memcasecmp.Tpo .deps/memcasecmp.Po

mv -f .deps/memcoll.Tpo .deps/memcoll.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mkancesdirs.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mkancesdirs.Tpo -c -o mkancesdirs.o mkancesdirs.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mkdir-p.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mkdir-p.Tpo -c -o mkdir-p.o mkdir-p.c

mv -f .deps/mkancesdirs.Tpo .deps/mkancesdirs.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mkdirat.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mkdirat.Tpo -c -o mkdirat.o mkdirat.c

mv -f .deps/mkdir-p.Tpo .deps/mkdir-p.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mkstemp-safer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mkstemp-safer.Tpo -c -o mkstemp-safer.o mkstemp-safer.c

mv -f .deps/mkdirat.Tpo .deps/mkdirat.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT modechange.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/modechange.Tpo -c -o modechange.o modechange.c

mv -f .deps/mkstemp-safer.Tpo .deps/mkstemp-safer.Po

mv -f .deps/modechange.Tpo .deps/modechange.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mountlist.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mountlist.Tpo -c -o mountlist.o mountlist.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT offtostr.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/offtostr.Tpo -c -o offtostr.o offtostr.c

mv -f .deps/mountlist.Tpo .deps/mountlist.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT open-safer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/open-safer.Tpo -c -o open-safer.o open-safer.c

mv -f .deps/offtostr.Tpo .deps/offtostr.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT openat-die.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/openat-die.Tpo -c -o openat-die.o openat-die.c

mv -f .deps/open-safer.Tpo .deps/open-safer.Po

mv -f .deps/openat-die.Tpo .deps/openat-die.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT openat-proc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/openat-proc.Tpo -c -o openat-proc.o openat-proc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT physmem.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/physmem.Tpo -c -o physmem.o physmem.c

mv -f .deps/openat-proc.Tpo .deps/openat-proc.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT pipe-safer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/pipe-safer.Tpo -c -o pipe-safer.o pipe-safer.c

mv -f .deps/physmem.Tpo .deps/physmem.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT posixtm.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/posixtm.Tpo -c -o posixtm.o posixtm.c

mv -f .deps/pipe-safer.Tpo .deps/pipe-safer.Po

mv -f .deps/posixtm.Tpo .deps/posixtm.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT posixver.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/posixver.Tpo -c -o posixver.o posixver.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT printf-args.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/printf-args.Tpo -c -o printf-args.o printf-args.c

mv -f .deps/posixver.Tpo .deps/posixver.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT printf-parse.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/printf-parse.Tpo -c -o printf-parse.o printf-parse.c

mv -f .deps/printf-args.Tpo .deps/printf-args.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT quote.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/quote.Tpo -c -o quote.o quote.c

mv -f .deps/printf-parse.Tpo .deps/printf-parse.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT quotearg.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/quotearg.Tpo -c -o quotearg.o quotearg.c

mv -f .deps/quote.Tpo .deps/quote.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT readtokens.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/readtokens.Tpo -c -o readtokens.o readtokens.c

mv -f .deps/readtokens.Tpo .deps/readtokens.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT readutmp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/readutmp.Tpo -c -o readutmp.o readutmp.c

mv -f .deps/quotearg.Tpo .deps/quotearg.Po

mv -f .deps/readutmp.Tpo .deps/readutmp.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT root-dev-ino.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/root-dev-ino.Tpo -c -o root-dev-ino.o root-dev-ino.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT safe-read.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/safe-read.Tpo -c -o safe-read.o safe-read.c

mv -f .deps/root-dev-ino.Tpo .deps/root-dev-ino.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT safe-write.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/safe-write.Tpo -c -o safe-write.o safe-write.c

mv -f .deps/safe-read.Tpo .deps/safe-read.Po

mv -f .deps/safe-write.Tpo .deps/safe-write.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT same.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/same.Tpo -c -o same.o same.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT save-cwd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/save-cwd.Tpo -c -o save-cwd.o save-cwd.c

mv -f .deps/same.Tpo .deps/same.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT savedir.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/savedir.Tpo -c -o savedir.o savedir.c

mv -f .deps/save-cwd.Tpo .deps/save-cwd.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT settime.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/settime.Tpo -c -o settime.o settime.c

mv -f .deps/savedir.Tpo .deps/savedir.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sha1.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sha1.Tpo -c -o sha1.o sha1.c

mv -f .deps/settime.Tpo .deps/settime.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sig2str.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sig2str.Tpo -c -o sig2str.o sig2str.c

mv -f .deps/sig2str.Tpo .deps/sig2str.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT strcasecmp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/strcasecmp.Tpo -c -o strcasecmp.o strcasecmp.c

mv -f .deps/sha1.Tpo .deps/sha1.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT strftime.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/strftime.Tpo -c -o strftime.o strftime.c

mv -f .deps/strcasecmp.Tpo .deps/strcasecmp.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT stripslash.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/stripslash.Tpo -c -o stripslash.o stripslash.c

mv -f .deps/stripslash.Tpo .deps/stripslash.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT tempname.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tempname.Tpo -c -o tempname.o tempname.c

mv -f .deps/tempname.Tpo .deps/tempname.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT uinttostr.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/uinttostr.Tpo -c -o uinttostr.o uinttostr.c

mv -f .deps/strftime.Tpo .deps/strftime.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT umaxtostr.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/umaxtostr.Tpo -c -o umaxtostr.o umaxtostr.c

mv -f .deps/uinttostr.Tpo .deps/uinttostr.Po

mv -f .deps/umaxtostr.Tpo .deps/umaxtostr.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT unlinkdir.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/unlinkdir.Tpo -c -o unlinkdir.o unlinkdir.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT userspec.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/userspec.Tpo -c -o userspec.o userspec.c

mv -f .deps/unlinkdir.Tpo .deps/unlinkdir.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT utimecmp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/utimecmp.Tpo -c -o utimecmp.o utimecmp.c

mv -f .deps/utimecmp.Tpo .deps/utimecmp.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT utimens.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/utimens.Tpo -c -o utimens.o utimens.c

mv -f .deps/userspec.Tpo .deps/userspec.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT vasnprintf.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/vasnprintf.Tpo -c -o vasnprintf.o vasnprintf.c

mv -f .deps/utimens.Tpo .deps/utimens.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xgetcwd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xgetcwd.Tpo -c -o xgetcwd.o xgetcwd.c

mv -f .deps/xgetcwd.Tpo .deps/xgetcwd.Po

mv -f .deps/vasnprintf.Tpo .deps/vasnprintf.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xmalloc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xmalloc.Tpo -c -o xmalloc.o xmalloc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xnanosleep.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xnanosleep.Tpo -c -o xnanosleep.o xnanosleep.c

mv -f .deps/xmalloc.Tpo .deps/xmalloc.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xreadlink.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xreadlink.Tpo -c -o xreadlink.o xreadlink.c

mv -f .deps/xreadlink.Tpo .deps/xreadlink.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xstrtod.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xstrtod.Tpo -c -o xstrtod.o xstrtod.c

mv -f .deps/xnanosleep.Tpo .deps/xnanosleep.Po

mv -f .deps/xstrtod.Tpo .deps/xstrtod.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xstrtol.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xstrtol.Tpo -c -o xstrtol.o xstrtol.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xstrtold.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xstrtold.Tpo -c -o xstrtold.o xstrtold.c

mv -f .deps/xstrtol.Tpo .deps/xstrtol.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xstrtoul.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xstrtoul.Tpo -c -o xstrtoul.o xstrtoul.c

mv -f .deps/xstrtold.Tpo .deps/xstrtold.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT yesno.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/yesno.Tpo -c -o yesno.o yesno.c

mv -f .deps/yesno.Tpo .deps/yesno.Po

mv -f .deps/xstrtoul.Tpo .deps/xstrtoul.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT euidaccess-stat.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/euidaccess-stat.Tpo -c -o euidaccess-stat.o euidaccess-stat.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT fd-reopen.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fd-reopen.Tpo -c -o fd-reopen.o fd-reopen.c

mv -f .deps/fd-reopen.Tpo .deps/fd-reopen.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT xfts.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xfts.Tpo -c -o xfts.o xfts.c

mv -f .deps/euidaccess-stat.Tpo .deps/euidaccess-stat.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT memxfrm.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/memxfrm.Tpo -c -o memxfrm.o memxfrm.c

mv -f .deps/xfts.Tpo .deps/xfts.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT randint.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/randint.Tpo -c -o randint.o randint.c

mv -f .deps/memxfrm.Tpo .deps/memxfrm.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT randperm.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/randperm.Tpo -c -o randperm.o randperm.c

mv -f .deps/randint.Tpo .deps/randint.Po

mv -f .deps/randperm.Tpo .deps/randperm.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT randread.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/randread.Tpo -c -o randread.o randread.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT rand-isaac.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/rand-isaac.Tpo -c -o rand-isaac.o rand-isaac.c

mv -f .deps/rand-isaac.Tpo .deps/rand-isaac.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sha256.o -MD -MP -MF .deps

das ist voll komisch die seite zeigt nicht nicht denn kompleten code an.

----------

## mildi

so das muesste der rest von der build.log sein

```
mv -f .deps/randread.Tpo .deps/randread.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sha512.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sha512.Tpo -c -o sha512.o sha512.c

mv -f .deps/sha256.Tpo .deps/sha256.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT strintcmp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/strintcmp.Tpo -c -o strintcmp.o strintcmp.c

mv -f .deps/strintcmp.Tpo .deps/strintcmp.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT strnumcmp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/strnumcmp.Tpo -c -o strnumcmp.o strnumcmp.c

mv -f .deps/strnumcmp.Tpo .deps/strnumcmp.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT t-fpending.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/t-fpending.Tpo -c -o t-fpending.o t-fpending.c

mv -f .deps/t-fpending.Tpo .deps/t-fpending.Po

rm -f t-charset.alias charset.alias

/bin/sh ./config.charset 'i686-pc-linux-gnu' > t-charset.alias

mv t-charset.alias charset.alias

rm -f t-ref-add.sed ref-add.sed

sed -e '/^#/d' -e 's/@''PACKAGE''@/coreutils/g' ref-add.sin > t-ref-add.sed

mv t-ref-add.sed ref-add.sed

rm -f t-ref-del.sed ref-del.sed

sed -e '/^#/d' -e 's/@''PACKAGE''@/coreutils/g' ref-del.sin > t-ref-del.sed

mv t-ref-del.sed ref-del.sed

mv -f .deps/sha512.Tpo .deps/sha512.Po

rm -f libcoreutils.a

ar cru libcoreutils.a allocsa.o base64.o diacrit.o full-read.o full-write.o getdate.o hash-pjw.o linebuffer.o localcharset.o mbswidth.o readtokens0.o savewd.o strnlen1.o unicodeio.o version-etc.o version-etc-fsf.o xalloc-die.o xgethostname.o xmemcoll.o xstrndup.o xstrtoimax.o xstrtoumax.o buffer-lcm.o xmemxfrm.o acl.o argmatch.o asnprintf.o backupfile.o basename.o c-strtod.o c-strtold.o canon-host.o canonicalize.o chdir-long.o cloexec.o close-stream.o closeout.o creat-safer.o cycle-check.o dirchownmod.o dirname.o dup-safer.o exclude.o exitfail.o fchmodat.o fd-safer.o file-type.o filemode.o filenamecat.o fopen-safer.o fprintftime.o fsusage.o fts.o getcwd.o gethrxtime.o getndelim2.o getpass.o gettime.o getugroups.o hard-locale.o hash.o human.o i-ring.o idcache.o imaxtostr.o isapipe.o long-options.o mbchar.o md5.o memcasecmp.o memcoll.o mkancesdirs.o mkdir-p.o mkdirat.o mkstemp-safer.o modechange.o mountlist.o offtostr.o open-safer.o openat-die.o openat-proc.o physmem.o pipe-safer.o posixtm.o posixver.o printf-args.o printf-parse.o quote.o quotearg.o readtokens.o readutmp.o root-dev-ino.o safe-read.o safe-write.o same.o save-cwd.o savedir.o settime.o sha1.o sig2str.o strcasecmp.o strftime.o stripslash.o tempname.o uinttostr.o umaxtostr.o unlinkdir.o userspec.o utimecmp.o utimens.o vasnprintf.o xgetcwd.o xmalloc.o xnanosleep.o xreadlink.o xstrtod.o xstrtol.o xstrtold.o xstrtoul.o yesno.o  euidaccess-stat.o fd-reopen.o xfts.o memxfrm.o randint.o randperm.o randread.o rand-isaac.o sha256.o sha512.o strintcmp.o strnumcmp.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libcoreutils.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o t-fpending t-fpending.o libcoreutils.a 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/lib'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/lib'

Making all in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/src'

perl -w -- ./dcgen ./dircolors.hin > dircolors.h-t

mv dircolors.h-t dircolors.h

echo '#define WHEEL_SIZE 5' > wheel-size.h-t

mv wheel-size.h-t wheel-size.h

./wheel-gen.pl 5 > wheel.h-t

mv wheel.h-t wheel.h

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT lbracket.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/lbracket.Tpo -c -o lbracket.o lbracket.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT chgrp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/chgrp.Tpo -c -o chgrp.o chgrp.c

mv -f .deps/chgrp.Tpo .deps/chgrp.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT chown-core.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/chown-core.Tpo -c -o chown-core.o chown-core.c

mv -f .deps/lbracket.Tpo .deps/lbracket.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT chown.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/chown.Tpo -c -o chown.o chown.c

mv -f .deps/chown-core.Tpo .deps/chown-core.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT chmod.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/chmod.Tpo -c -o chmod.o chmod.c

mv -f .deps/chown.Tpo .deps/chown.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT cp.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cp.Tpo -c -o cp.o cp.c

mv -f .deps/chmod.Tpo .deps/chmod.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT copy.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/copy.Tpo -c -o copy.o copy.c

mv -f .deps/cp.Tpo .deps/cp.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT cp-hash.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cp-hash.Tpo -c -o cp-hash.o cp-hash.c

mv -f .deps/cp-hash.Tpo .deps/cp-hash.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT dd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dd.Tpo -c -o dd.o dd.c

mv -f .deps/copy.Tpo .deps/copy.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT dircolors.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dircolors.Tpo -c -o dircolors.o dircolors.c

mv -f .deps/dircolors.Tpo .deps/dircolors.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT du.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/du.Tpo -c -o du.o du.c

mv -f .deps/dd.Tpo .deps/dd.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT install.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/install.Tpo -c -o install.o install.c

mv -f .deps/du.Tpo .deps/du.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT link.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/link.Tpo -c -o link.o link.c

mv -f .deps/link.Tpo .deps/link.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT ln.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ln.Tpo -c -o ln.o ln.c

mv -f .deps/install.Tpo .deps/install.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT ls.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ls.Tpo -c -o ls.o ls.c

mv -f .deps/ln.Tpo .deps/ln.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT ls-dir.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ls-dir.Tpo -c -o ls-dir.o ls-dir.c

mv -f .deps/ls-dir.Tpo .deps/ls-dir.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT ls-vdir.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ls-vdir.Tpo -c -o ls-vdir.o ls-vdir.c

mv -f .deps/ls-vdir.Tpo .deps/ls-vdir.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT ls-ls.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ls-ls.Tpo -c -o ls-ls.o ls-ls.c

mv -f .deps/ls-ls.Tpo .deps/ls-ls.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mkdir.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mkdir.Tpo -c -o mkdir.o mkdir.c

mv -f .deps/mkdir.Tpo .deps/mkdir.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mkfifo.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mkfifo.Tpo -c -o mkfifo.o mkfifo.c

mv -f .deps/mkfifo.Tpo .deps/mkfifo.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mknod.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mknod.Tpo -c -o mknod.o mknod.c

mv -f .deps/mknod.Tpo .deps/mknod.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT mv.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mv.Tpo -c -o mv.o mv.c

mv -f .deps/mv.Tpo .deps/mv.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT remove.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/remove.Tpo -c -o remove.o remove.c

mv -f .deps/ls.Tpo .deps/ls.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT nohup.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nohup.Tpo -c -o nohup.o nohup.c

mv -f .deps/remove.Tpo .deps/remove.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT readlink.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/readlink.Tpo -c -o readlink.o readlink.c

mv -f .deps/readlink.Tpo .deps/readlink.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT rm.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/rm.Tpo -c -o rm.o rm.c

mv -f .deps/nohup.Tpo .deps/nohup.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT rmdir.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/rmdir.Tpo -c -o rmdir.o rmdir.c

mv -f .deps/rmdir.Tpo .deps/rmdir.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT shred.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/shred.Tpo -c -o shred.o shred.c

mv -f .deps/rm.Tpo .deps/rm.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT stat.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/stat.Tpo -c -o stat.o stat.c

mv -f .deps/shred.Tpo .deps/shred.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sync.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sync.Tpo -c -o sync.o sync.c

mv -f .deps/stat.Tpo .deps/stat.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT touch.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/touch.Tpo -c -o touch.o touch.c

mv -f .deps/sync.Tpo .deps/sync.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT unlink.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/unlink.Tpo -c -o unlink.o unlink.c

mv -f .deps/unlink.Tpo .deps/unlink.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT cat.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cat.Tpo -c -o cat.o cat.c

mv -f .deps/touch.Tpo .deps/touch.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT cksum.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cksum.Tpo -c -o cksum.o cksum.c

mv -f .deps/cat.Tpo .deps/cat.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT comm.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/comm.Tpo -c -o comm.o comm.c

mv -f .deps/cksum.Tpo .deps/cksum.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT csplit.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/csplit.Tpo -c -o csplit.o csplit.c

mv -f .deps/comm.Tpo .deps/comm.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT cut.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cut.Tpo -c -o cut.o cut.c

mv -f .deps/csplit.Tpo .deps/csplit.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT expand.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/expand.Tpo -c -o expand.o expand.c

mv -f .deps/cut.Tpo .deps/cut.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT fmt.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fmt.Tpo -c -o fmt.o fmt.c

mv -f .deps/expand.Tpo .deps/expand.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT fold.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fold.Tpo -c -o fold.o fold.c

mv -f .deps/fmt.Tpo .deps/fmt.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT head.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/head.Tpo -c -o head.o head.c

mv -f .deps/fold.Tpo .deps/fold.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT join.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/join.Tpo -c -o join.o join.c

mv -f .deps/head.Tpo .deps/head.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -DHASH_ALGO_MD5=1 -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT md5sum-md5sum.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/md5sum-md5sum.Tpo -c -o md5sum-md5sum.o `test -f 'md5sum.c' || echo './'`md5sum.c

mv -f .deps/join.Tpo .deps/join.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT nl.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nl.Tpo -c -o nl.o nl.c

mv -f .deps/md5sum-md5sum.Tpo .deps/md5sum-md5sum.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT od.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/od.Tpo -c -o od.o od.c

mv -f .deps/nl.Tpo .deps/nl.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT paste.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/paste.Tpo -c -o paste.o paste.c

mv -f .deps/paste.Tpo .deps/paste.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT pr.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/pr.Tpo -c -o pr.o pr.c

mv -f .deps/od.Tpo .deps/od.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT ptx.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ptx.Tpo -c -o ptx.o ptx.c

mv -f .deps/pr.Tpo .deps/pr.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -DHASH_ALGO_SHA1=1 -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sha1sum-md5sum.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sha1sum-md5sum.Tpo -c -o sha1sum-md5sum.o `test -f 'md5sum.c' || echo './'`md5sum.c

mv -f .deps/ptx.Tpo .deps/ptx.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -DHASH_ALGO_SHA224=1 -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sha224sum-md5sum.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sha224sum-md5sum.Tpo -c -o sha224sum-md5sum.o `test -f 'md5sum.c' || echo './'`md5sum.c

mv -f .deps/sha1sum-md5sum.Tpo .deps/sha1sum-md5sum.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -DHASH_ALGO_SHA256=1 -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sha256sum-md5sum.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sha256sum-md5sum.Tpo -c -o sha256sum-md5sum.o `test -f 'md5sum.c' || echo './'`md5sum.c

mv -f .deps/sha224sum-md5sum.Tpo .deps/sha224sum-md5sum.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -DHASH_ALGO_SHA384=1 -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sha384sum-md5sum.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sha384sum-md5sum.Tpo -c -o sha384sum-md5sum.o `test -f 'md5sum.c' || echo './'`md5sum.c

mv -f .deps/sha256sum-md5sum.Tpo .deps/sha256sum-md5sum.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -DHASH_ALGO_SHA512=1 -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sha512sum-md5sum.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sha512sum-md5sum.Tpo -c -o sha512sum-md5sum.o `test -f 'md5sum.c' || echo './'`md5sum.c

mv -f .deps/sha384sum-md5sum.Tpo .deps/sha384sum-md5sum.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT shuf.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/shuf.Tpo -c -o shuf.o shuf.c

mv -f .deps/shuf.Tpo .deps/shuf.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sort.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sort.Tpo -c -o sort.o sort.c

mv -f .deps/sha512sum-md5sum.Tpo .deps/sha512sum-md5sum.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT split.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/split.Tpo -c -o split.o split.c

mv -f .deps/split.Tpo .deps/split.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sum.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sum.Tpo -c -o sum.o sum.c

mv -f .deps/sum.Tpo .deps/sum.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT tac.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tac.Tpo -c -o tac.o tac.c

mv -f .deps/tac.Tpo .deps/tac.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT tail.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tail.Tpo -c -o tail.o tail.c

mv -f .deps/tail.Tpo .deps/tail.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT tr.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tr.Tpo -c -o tr.o tr.c

mv -f .deps/sort.Tpo .deps/sort.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT tsort.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tsort.Tpo -c -o tsort.o tsort.c

mv -f .deps/tsort.Tpo .deps/tsort.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT unexpand.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/unexpand.Tpo -c -o unexpand.o unexpand.c

mv -f .deps/unexpand.Tpo .deps/unexpand.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT uniq.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/uniq.Tpo -c -o uniq.o uniq.c

mv -f .deps/tr.Tpo .deps/tr.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT wc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/wc.Tpo -c -o wc.o wc.c

mv -f .deps/uniq.Tpo .deps/uniq.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT basename.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/basename.Tpo -c -o basename.o basename.c

mv -f .deps/wc.Tpo .deps/wc.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT date.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/date.Tpo -c -o date.o date.c

mv -f .deps/basename.Tpo .deps/basename.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT dirname.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dirname.Tpo -c -o dirname.o dirname.c

mv -f .deps/dirname.Tpo .deps/dirname.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT echo.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/echo.Tpo -c -o echo.o echo.c

mv -f .deps/date.Tpo .deps/date.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT env.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/env.Tpo -c -o env.o env.c

mv -f .deps/env.Tpo .deps/env.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT expr.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/expr.Tpo -c -o expr.o expr.c

mv -f .deps/echo.Tpo .deps/echo.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT factor.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/factor.Tpo -c -o factor.o factor.c

mv -f .deps/factor.Tpo .deps/factor.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT false.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/false.Tpo -c -o false.o false.c

mv -f .deps/expr.Tpo .deps/expr.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT hostname.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/hostname.Tpo -c -o hostname.o hostname.c

mv -f .deps/false.Tpo .deps/false.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT id.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/id.Tpo -c -o id.o id.c

mv -f .deps/hostname.Tpo .deps/hostname.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT kill.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/kill.Tpo -c -o kill.o kill.c

mv -f .deps/id.Tpo .deps/id.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT logname.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/logname.Tpo -c -o logname.o logname.c

mv -f .deps/logname.Tpo .deps/logname.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT pathchk.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/pathchk.Tpo -c -o pathchk.o pathchk.c

mv -f .deps/kill.Tpo .deps/kill.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT printenv.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/printenv.Tpo -c -o printenv.o printenv.c

mv -f .deps/printenv.Tpo .deps/printenv.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT printf.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/printf.Tpo -c -o printf.o printf.c

mv -f .deps/pathchk.Tpo .deps/pathchk.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT pwd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/pwd.Tpo -c -o pwd.o pwd.c

mv -f .deps/pwd.Tpo .deps/pwd.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT seq.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/seq.Tpo -c -o seq.o seq.c

mv -f .deps/printf.Tpo .deps/printf.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT sleep.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sleep.Tpo -c -o sleep.o sleep.c

mv -f .deps/sleep.Tpo .deps/sleep.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT tee.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tee.Tpo -c -o tee.o tee.c

mv -f .deps/tee.Tpo .deps/tee.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT test.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/test.Tpo -c -o test.o test.c

mv -f .deps/seq.Tpo .deps/seq.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT true.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/true.Tpo -c -o true.o true.c

mv -f .deps/true.Tpo .deps/true.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT tty.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tty.Tpo -c -o tty.o tty.c

mv -f .deps/tty.Tpo .deps/tty.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT whoami.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/whoami.Tpo -c -o whoami.o whoami.c

mv -f .deps/whoami.Tpo .deps/whoami.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT yes.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/yes.Tpo -c -o yes.o yes.c

mv -f .deps/test.Tpo .deps/test.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT base64.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/base64.Tpo -c -o base64.o base64.c

mv -f .deps/yes.Tpo .deps/yes.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT uname.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/uname.Tpo -c -o uname.o uname.c

mv -f .deps/base64.Tpo .deps/base64.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT chroot.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/chroot.Tpo -c -o chroot.o chroot.c

mv -f .deps/uname.Tpo .deps/uname.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT hostid.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/hostid.Tpo -c -o hostid.o hostid.c

mv -f .deps/chroot.Tpo .deps/chroot.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT nice.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nice.Tpo -c -o nice.o nice.c

mv -f .deps/hostid.Tpo .deps/hostid.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT pinky.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/pinky.Tpo -c -o pinky.o pinky.c

mv -f .deps/nice.Tpo .deps/nice.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT users.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/users.Tpo -c -o users.o users.c

mv -f .deps/pinky.Tpo .deps/pinky.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT who.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/who.Tpo -c -o who.o who.c

mv -f .deps/users.Tpo .deps/users.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT uptime.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/uptime.Tpo -c -o uptime.o uptime.c

mv -f .deps/who.Tpo .deps/who.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT stty.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/stty.Tpo -c -o stty.o stty.c

mv -f .deps/uptime.Tpo .deps/uptime.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT df.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/df.Tpo -c -o df.o df.c

mv -f .deps/df.Tpo .deps/df.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT setuidgid.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/setuidgid.Tpo -c -o setuidgid.o setuidgid.c

mv -f .deps/setuidgid.Tpo .deps/setuidgid.Po

rm -f groups groups-t

sed \

     -e 's!@''bindir''@!/usr/bin!' \

     -e 's/@''GNU_PACKAGE''@/GNU coreutils/' \

     -e 's/@''PACKAGE_BUGREPORT''@/bug-coreutils@gnu.org/' \

     -e 's/@''VERSION''@/6.7/' groups.sh > groups-t

chmod +x groups-t

mv groups-t groups

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -I. -I../lib  -I../lib   -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math -MT su.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/su.Tpo -c -o su.o su.c

mv -f .deps/stty.Tpo .deps/stty.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o [ lbracket.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o chgrp chgrp.o chown-core.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

mv -f .deps/su.Tpo .deps/su.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o chown chown.o chown-core.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o chmod chmod.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o cp cp.o copy.o cp-hash.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a    

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o dd dd.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lrt  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o du du.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o dircolors dircolors.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o ginstall install.o copy.o cp-hash.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a    

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o link link.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o ln ln.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o vdir ls.o ls-vdir.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lrt  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o dir ls.o ls-dir.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lrt  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o ls ls.o ls-ls.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lrt  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o mkdir mkdir.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o mkfifo mkfifo.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o mknod mknod.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o mv mv.o copy.o cp-hash.o remove.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a    

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o nohup nohup.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o readlink readlink.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o rm rm.o remove.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o rmdir rmdir.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o shred shred.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lrt  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o stat stat.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o sync sync.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o touch touch.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lrt 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o unlink unlink.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o cat cat.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o cksum cksum.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o comm comm.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o csplit csplit.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o cut cut.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o expand expand.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o fmt fmt.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o fold fold.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o head head.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o join join.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o md5sum md5sum-md5sum.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o nl nl.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o od od.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o paste paste.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o pr pr.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lrt 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o sha1sum sha1sum-md5sum.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o ptx ptx.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o sha224sum sha224sum-md5sum.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o sha256sum sha256sum-md5sum.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o sha384sum sha384sum-md5sum.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o sha512sum sha512sum-md5sum.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o shuf shuf.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lrt 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o sort sort.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a  -lrt 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o split split.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o sum sum.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o tac tac.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o tail tail.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o tr tr.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o tsort tsort.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o unexpand unexpand.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o uniq uniq.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o wc wc.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o basename basename.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o date date.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lrt 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o dirname dirname.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o echo echo.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o env env.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o expr expr.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o factor factor.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o false false.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o hostname hostname.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o id id.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o kill kill.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o logname logname.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o pathchk pathchk.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o printenv printenv.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o printf printf.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o pwd pwd.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o seq seq.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o sleep sleep.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o tee tee.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o test test.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o true true.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o tty tty.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o whoami whoami.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o yes yes.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o base64 base64.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o uname uname.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o chroot chroot.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o hostid hostid.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o nice nice.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o pinky pinky.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o users users.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o who who.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o uptime uptime.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o stty stty.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o df df.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o setuidgid setuidgid.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math  -Wl,--as-needed -o su su.o ../lib/libcoreutils.a  ../lib/libcoreutils.a -lcrypt 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/src'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/src'

Making all in doc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/doc'

Updating ./version.texi

restore=: && backupdir=".am$$" && \

   am__cwd=`pwd` && cd . && \

   rm -rf $backupdir && mkdir $backupdir && \

   if (/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/build-aux/missing --run makeinfo --version) >/dev/null 2>&1; then \

     for f in coreutils.info coreutils.info-[0-9] coreutils.info-[0-9][0-9] coreutils.i[0-9] coreutils.i[0-9][0-9]; do \

       if test -f $f; then mv $f $backupdir; restore=mv; else :; fi; \

     done; \

   else :; fi && \

   cd "$am__cwd"; \

   if /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/build-aux/missing --run makeinfo --no-split  -I . \

    -o coreutils.info coreutils.texi; \

   then \

     rc=0; \

     cd .; \

   else \

     rc=$?; \

     cd . && \

     $restore $backupdir/* `echo "./coreutils.info" | sed 's|[^/]*$||'`; \

   fi; \

   rm -rf $backupdir; exit $rc

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/doc'

Making all in man

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/man'

Updating man page base64.1

Updating man page basename.1

Updating man page cat.1

Updating man page chgrp.1

Updating man page chmod.1

Updating man page chown.1

Updating man page cksum.1

Updating man page comm.1

Updating man page cp.1

Updating man page csplit.1

Updating man page cut.1

Updating man page date.1

Updating man page dd.1

Updating man page df.1

Updating man page dir.1

Updating man page dircolors.1

Updating man page dirname.1

Updating man page du.1

Updating man page echo.1

Updating man page env.1

Updating man page expand.1

Updating man page expr.1

Updating man page factor.1

Updating man page false.1

Updating man page fmt.1

Updating man page fold.1

Updating man page groups.1

Updating man page head.1

Updating man page hostname.1

Updating man page id.1

Updating man page install.1

Updating man page join.1

Updating man page kill.1

Updating man page link.1

Updating man page ln.1

Updating man page logname.1

Updating man page ls.1

Updating man page md5sum.1

Updating man page mkdir.1

Updating man page mkfifo.1

Updating man page mknod.1

Updating man page mv.1

Updating man page nl.1

Updating man page nohup.1

Updating man page od.1

Updating man page paste.1

Updating man page pathchk.1

Updating man page pr.1

Updating man page printenv.1

Updating man page printf.1

Updating man page ptx.1

Updating man page pwd.1

Updating man page readlink.1

Updating man page rm.1

Updating man page rmdir.1

Updating man page seq.1

Updating man page sha1sum.1

Updating man page sha224sum.1

Updating man page sha256sum.1

Updating man page sha384sum.1

Updating man page sha512sum.1

Updating man page shred.1

Updating man page shuf.1

Updating man page sleep.1

Updating man page sort.1

Updating man page split.1

Updating man page stat.1

Updating man page su.1

Updating man page sum.1

Updating man page sync.1

Updating man page tac.1

Updating man page tail.1

Updating man page tee.1

Updating man page test.1

Updating man page touch.1

Updating man page tr.1

Updating man page true.1

Updating man page tsort.1

Updating man page tty.1

Updating man page unexpand.1

Updating man page uniq.1

Updating man page unlink.1

Updating man page vdir.1

Updating man page wc.1

Updating man page whoami.1

Updating man page yes.1

Updating man page uname.1

Updating man page chroot.1

Updating man page hostid.1

Updating man page nice.1

Updating man page pinky.1

Updating man page users.1

Updating man page who.1

Updating man page uptime.1

Updating man page stty.1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/man'

Making all in po

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/po'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/po'

Making all in tests

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests'

Making all in chgrp

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/chgrp'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/chgrp'

Making all in chmod

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/chmod'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/chmod'

Making all in chown

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/chown'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/chown'

Making all in cp

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/cp'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/cp'

Making all in cut

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/cut'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/cut'

Making all in dd

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/dd'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/dd'

Making all in dircolors

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/dircolors'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/dircolors'

Making all in du

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/du'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/du'

Making all in expr

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/expr'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/expr'

Making all in factor

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/factor'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/factor'

Making all in fmt

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/fmt'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/fmt'

Making all in head

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/head'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/head'

Making all in install

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/install'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/install'

Making all in join

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/join'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/join'

Making all in ln

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/ln'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/ln'

Making all in ls

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/ls'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/ls'

Making all in ls-2

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/ls-2'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/ls-2'

Making all in md5sum

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/md5sum'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/md5sum'

Making all in misc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/misc'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/misc'

Making all in mkdir

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/mkdir'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/mkdir'

Making all in mv

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/mv'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/mv'

Making all in od

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/od'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/od'

Making all in pr

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/pr'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/pr'

Making all in readlink

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/readlink'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/readlink'

Making all in rm

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/rm'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/rm'

Making all in rmdir

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/rmdir'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/rmdir'

Making all in seq

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/seq'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/seq'

Making all in sha1sum

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/sha1sum'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/sha1sum'

Making all in shred

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/shred'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/shred'

Making all in sort

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/sort'

test 'sort' = test && prog=../../src/sort || prog=sort; \

   perl -I. -w -- ./../mk-script . $prog > sort-tests.n

Can't locate auto/POSIX/assert.al in @INC (@INC contains: . /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./../mk-script line 52

make[2]: *** [sort-tests] Error 255

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests/sort'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/tests'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3738:   Called src_compile

  coreutils-6.7-r1.ebuild, line 99:   Called die

!!! emake

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## mildi

hat mir keiner einen Ratschlag oder eine Lösung?

----------

## xerxesmc

probier mal 

```
dev-lang/perl
```

 (neu) zu emerge...

deine fehlermeldung sagt ja

```

Can't locate auto/POSIX/assert.al in @INC (@INC contains: . /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./../mk-script line 52 
```

und ein ...

```

equery b assert.al                                                   

[ Searching for file(s) assert.al in *... ]

dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 (/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/POSIX/assert.al)

```

...lässt mich vermuten, dass es daran liegt, bin aber auch recht müde  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mildi

gut danke werde das dann mal probieren

gibt es eine moeglichkeit beim emerge -e system da weiter machen wo ich dann beended hab

MfG mildi

----------

## nikaya

 *mildi wrote:*   

> gut danke werde das dann mal probieren
> 
> gibt es eine moeglichkeit beim emerge -e system da weiter machen wo ich dann beended hab
> 
> 

 

```
emerge --resume system
```

wenn Du auch das abgebrochene Paket nochmal emergen möchtest,oder

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst system
```

Dies läßt das letzte Paket aus und macht beim nächsten weiter.

----------

